
Show HN: Kontain.me – Serve container images built on-demand - ImJasonH
https://kontain.me
======
ImJasonH
I made this as a fun project to play with the container registry API, CNCF
buildpacks and Google Cloud Run. It's a silly hack, don't depend on it for
anything real.

Some fun things to try:

    
    
        docker pull random.kontain.me/random:5x100000
        docker pull buildpack.kontain.me/buildpack/sample-java-app:master

